# Chance of CDN Bank Stock Split 2017?



## Links80 (Jan 7, 2017)

I have noticed that the Canadian Banks generally look for a stock split when they near $100. Anyone know if that may happen in 2017? Or will they wait for a correction?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I have no idea about the likelihood, but just FYI, it makes zero difference. The stock is worth exactly the same before and after the split, because the number of shares adjusts to match.

Also, Canadian bank stocks are so liquid that trading odd lots (less than 100 shares) is no big deal. You can easily trade odd lots of Canadian banks. So for example if you're looking at CM stock now at $111.69 and hoping that it will split so that you can buy 100 shares at a lower price, it's not worth waiting ... just buy whatever number of shares you want.


----------

